# Bike Rental in Seattle



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anybody know of a good place to rent a high end road bike in Seattle. I need a size 58 and would like to have it from July 3-10? Thanks
Adam


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Give these guys a call...
http://www.bikesale.com/index.aspx


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, unfortunately I just realized I can't cancel this reservation I have with Montlake Cycles, even though I'm not sure what kind of bike it is. Thanks


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

give them a try on the phone to cancel, the guys are montlake are really pretty reasonable.


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm just going to keep the reservation; I'm more mad that Northwest Airlines charges $350 round trip for a bike, that's about the biggest load of B.S. I've ever heard.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

350? thats more than most domestic tickets. i see jet blue is waving bike fees for the month of july


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

I know I got the ticket free because of mileage; and I figured they would give me some kind of break since I have elite status but I guess not. I think it's always a pain in the ass to haul around the big bike case anyone; but it's always nice to have your own equipment when you get there.


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

I rented a bike with 105 components on it from Montlake. They have nicer stuff available and are a really great shop. I was impressed with them.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

I think Montlake in Seattle has some pretty nice inventory. You shouldn't be too disappointed. Where you riding?


----------

